# Lane Closure - Thomas Johnson Bridge



## Sneakers

MDOT SHA Crews To Perform Routine Maintenance Sunday On MD 4 Governor Thomas Johnson Bridge - The BayNet
					

Work Includes Replacement of Weather Sensor




					www.thebaynet.com
				






> Beginning at 6 a.m. Sunday, one of the bridge’s two lanes will be closed to allow crews to safely replace a weather sensor. Crews will alternate traffic using a flagging operation. The work is expected to be completed by 10 a.m., weather permitting.


----------



## Kyle

Weather sensor, huh. 

And here I thought it was time to put all new duct-tape on the bridge columns.


----------

